# Name my rat



## uldaman (Jun 11, 2007)

She has to be named, because I originally thought it was a male, I named it Hightower, but now that's seems to masculine. Any good comical name ideas? I suppose I need 2 because I'm getting her a companion tomorrow.


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Well...I have a funny one because you thought she was a boy originally, but I don't know if you will think it's too mean...lol..

Miss Take

:-D

Emy


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*hhmm she really is a breautiful thing isn't she? hhmm maybe Honey? she's got a sort of goldy silver color lol, sorry all I could pop up *


----------



## Taru (Jun 9, 2007)

Naming is hard! Miss Take just popped into my head, but really nothing else, and I'm going to have two little ones to name in about three weeks...and I've been thinking about it and I have no clue so far...lol

Good luck with your search for the perfect name uldaman!

Emy


----------



## ratluver25 (Jun 22, 2007)

cinnamon because she tan and looks so sweet. and for other sugar 




cinnamon and sugar always go together


----------



## Lestette (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a girl that looks exactly like that... I named her Claudia...
Yours looks more like a Mocha... or Cocoa


----------



## Beatle4 (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry to be critical but Honey, Cinnamon and Mocha are very generic. This precious little girl needs a very special name. I don't find anything wrong with giving a female rat a masculine name. My girl's name is Splinter and that's the Ninja turtle rat's name ans the name "Splinter" was a gut feeling.

Ethnic names can be very interesting and special type in words on translation websites like this one: http://ets.freetranslation.com/

I typed out "Rodent" and translated it to German and it came out as "Nagetier" Special was "Besonder" I tried Splanish and "Diminuto" means tiny. It's amazing what this thing come come up with.


----------



## Fuzzie (Apr 25, 2007)

lola? lol I love that song but the gender misconception is reversed, oh well.


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

Jasmina is my name of choice today!


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Bella- Italian for 'beautiful.'


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Nezumi - means rat in japanese, recently I have visited a couple japanese baby name sites. 

I got Mika, which means having to do with the night sky, stars, and I think a name for the milky way.. I picked that cuz my Mika is black with white down her chest and belly.

And I recently named Kane, which means a few things like Tribute, warrior, and beautiful. I picked that because when I saw Kane all I could think was "Shes beautiful" and she also reminded me of my first rat Raziel so tribute kinda fits, and I want her to be strong like a warrior. 

Maya, Spike, Naru, Yuki, and Maxine were named after anime characters that their personalities reminded me of. 

Ruben was cuz he had ruby eyes
and Raziel was after that game Soul Reaver.. yea that long ago.. cuz I just fell in love with that name and he had white on the neck of his hood like the character's cape. 


My advice would be to think of something you really like, like candy or a game or something. My friend has cats named Onyxia and Rexxar, even.

I really wanted Ice cream for like a week when I won a goldfish at the fair.. so I now have an orange and white fish named Sherbert lol.


----------



## mink (Jun 24, 2007)

Maybe Onyxia or Lady Sylvanis? lol


----------

